

Tech-Genius Needed to Complete Growth Hacker Team in Paradise - Razaberry
http://www.getmailbird.com/wp-content/uploads/Tech-Genius-Growth-Hacker-at-Contenga.pdf

======
gexla
This seems like a job in which you get little in return. There are no details
here. Would I even get a place to stay or would I have to pay for that? It
also seems strange that you throw in terms like "entrepreneurs" and "lifestyle
designers" when this sounds a lot like a job. I have to apply, I need to pick
up a list of specific skills and I work on projects which aren't my own. Why
wouldn't I just work at a real job and make real money?

Personally, I think that anyone looking for this sort of life would be better
off freelancing. I can live for under USD $500 in the Philippines (rent as low
as USD $100 for a new two bedroom apartment) which means that I'm choosing
where I live and what I work on. I can get by with just an hour of work per
day and I can work on my own project for the rest of the day (or more
realistically, work on one decent project for a month or two and live off the
payment for the rest of the year.)

I'm sure you guys mean well, but it doesn't seem like a great deal.

~~~
Razaberry
Hey Gexla, thanks or asking.

You get to stay at Startup Getaway (startupgetaway.org). Living costs, food,
and room cleaning are all covered by Contenga.

Take a look at that website, and you'll see the advantages. If your inn it
just for the paycheck, this definitely is not the gig for you. But if you
wanna live and learn from successful entrepreneurs, live in a paradise, and
work entrepreneurially (you choose hours, projects, etc.), then that's who
we're looking for.

I'm sure you've heard of the "5 people you spend the most time with" quote.
That the biggest advantage here over working on your own.

And, of course, you can build you own businesses while here, and get help from
the entrepreneurs living here with you.

